# TATA INDICOM - UNLIMITED INTERNET FROM 10 pm - 6 am EVERYDAY



## deadly_dude (Jun 22, 2006)

Tata Indicom Wireless (walky) has recently introduced a unlimited internet scheme ( unlimted internet from 10 pm - 6 am EVERYDAY ) for all walky postpaid customers with Home2Mobile plan 349.The scheme in inbuilt in the default postpaid rent R.349 and you dont have to subscribe to any walky internet plans for this .....and other than 10 pm - 6am .....the net charges are Rs.40 paisa/min.
The speed is not that bad either as you get download speed in the range of 14-15-16 kbps ( in dataone you get close to 25-26 kbps )! 
you can confirm this by calling customer service from your tata phone to 121!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: UNLIMITED INTERNET ON TATA INDICOM - 10 Pm - 6 Am (everyday)*

better dont remind me about that stupid kids swamped in a potholes of internet.. damn stupids.. TATA


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: UNLIMITED INTERNET ON TATA INDICOM - 10 Pm - 6 Am (everyday)*

Iam not impressed. It still has speed of 256Kbps. Seiously when is faster connection going to come. All this isp all money-mongers. They are good in filling their belly.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: UNLIMITED INTERNET ON TATA INDICOM - 10 Pm - 6 Am (everyday)*

not bad if u have a tata walky phone & do not have landnine


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: UNLIMITED INTERNET ON TATA INDICOM - 10 Pm - 6 Am (everyday)*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Iam not impressed. It still has speed of 256Kbps. Seiously when is faster connection going to come. _All this isp all money-mongers. They are good in filling their belly._



Consider this: My relatives who stay in San Francisco pay $40 per month (~Rs.1800) for 768kbps unlimited connection from Yahoo SBC DSL. When will we get this type of bandwidth in India?


----------



## surdy (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: TATA INDICOM - UNLIMITED INTERNET FROM 10 pm - 6 pm EVERYDAY*

Good news ...  ..but dude u made a mistake in the subject of the post ...that makes it look awkward.... 
6am instead of 6pm


----------



## surdy (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: UNLIMITED INTERNET ON TATA INDICOM - 10 Pm - 6 Am (everyday)*

oye buddy why are u saying this everywhere .... htp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30676

are u being paid by TATA for the promotion


----------



## deadly_dude (Jun 23, 2006)

surdy said:
			
		

> oye buddy why are u saying this everywhere .... htp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30676
> 
> are u being paid by TATA for the promotion



what are you talking about....i thought digit forum was about sharing latest news....and im not posting it everywhere....i tried to delete that other thread coz i posted it in the wrong section......!!

thanks surdy .....i recognized that mistake last night only ...and you will see the heading of the posts in the thread are rectified but i am unable to change the outer heading from 6 pm to 6 am ....!!


----------



## godsownman (Jun 23, 2006)

deadly_dude said:
			
		

> thanks surdy .....i recognized that mistake last night only ...and you will see the heading of the posts in the thread are rectified but i am unable to change the outer heading from 6 pm to 6 am ....!!


 
This can be done by a moderator please request them.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: UNLIMITED INTERNET ON TATA INDICOM - 10 Pm - 6 Am (everyday)*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Consider this: My relatives who stay in San Francisco pay $40 per month (~Rs.1800) for 768kbps unlimited connection from Yahoo SBC DSL. When will we get this type of bandwidth in India?



In other parts of world like ameica, britian and so on. They are paying 40$ for 2 Mbps. I heard britian is getting 24mbps.

If you have read this month digit. If you look what robert said about broadband. He is totally right and i agree with him about the views about broadband in india.

Has for india getting 768Kbps. If the corrupted government officals, police, politicans are gone. Then india will develop till then No.


----------



## satishju (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: TATA INDICOM - UNLIMITED INTERNET FROM 10 pm - 6 pm EVERYDAY*

hi my name is satish ,i have some problem in tataindicom internet service,i have taken a plan of 350 per month in which they provide 500mb of data transfer but the disadvantage of this plan is i am not able to know how much i transfer a data on surfing,the customer care is also not know about it,IS THERE ANY SOFTWARE 
BY WHICH I AM ABLE TO DETERMINE THE DATA TRANSFER IS USE.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: TATA INDICOM - UNLIMITED INTERNET FROM 10 pm - 6 pm EVERYDAY*

Try software such as Magitime or DU Meter

Arun


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: UNLIMITED INTERNET ON TATA INDICOM - 10 Pm - 6 Am (everyday)*



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> not bad if u have a tata walky phone & do not have landnine


It's true!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2006)

it is not that india's system is not capable of providing speeds of upto 400 *KB*ps for downloads it is just un willlingness of the service providers because we indians normally like to extract most money by providing the least services ....


----------



## satishju (Jul 12, 2006)

thanku itry this software

hello,i download the magitime it works it give total sent and total receive ,so iwant to know the internet service provided is charge for total sent data or total receive


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

tata indicom again......totally CHEATERS.PLZZZZZZ. dont trust what they say.I have suffered...i dont want u all to suffer.
So,remember my WARNING n stay away from tata indicom.It will save u lots of pain in future.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 13, 2006)

Is airtel good? Do they provide you with landline a wireless one? How is the speed.


----------



## plsoft (Jul 13, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Is airtel good? Do they provide you with landline a wireless one? How is the speed.


I've got airtel 128 kbps with landline phone (which is compulsory). Till now the service has been awesome n at night after 10.30 pm to 6 am. the dwld speed is doubled. Earlier i had sify connection n they s*****.


----------



## satishju (Jul 13, 2006)

Sakumar Can You Tell Me, If I Am Charge For Data Transfering.will I Charge For Data Sent Or Data Receive.


----------

